# Looting a Chaos Defiler?



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I've had my eye on making one of these very impressive vehicles into a looted wagon for a while now, It practically embodies Orkish Warfare.It has a chest mounted boom gun, flamethrowers, and big shootas all just WAITING to be looted. 

Eventually I'll post progress photos but I'm a bit ahead of myself, I haven't even started yet...
But, I had to share this little gem that inspired me to start the conversion in the first place.

My orks will call it "Da Fil'er"

Because "It sortz anythin in da way right quick"

Any giant glaring problems with this I might be missing?

I'm aware the defiler is a walker, but playing it using tank-rules for movement wouldn't be a problem since its footprint is only a bit bigger then a leman russ. (although it is a big bit taller) or any fluff conflicts? Anything to start a bit of healthy discussion and inspire me one way or the other.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

shouldn't be a problem, I don't know if I would allow it in a tourney but in casual play or apoc it should be fine!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

um, there would be a few fluff problems, but they would easily be sorted out. they are possesed by daemons, which orks could make it possesed by lots of gubinz, and there are a few other things i think, cant recall them right now though.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

hhhmmm fluff wise i wouldnt allow it on its own just because of the deamon inside making it highley unlikley it would be looted. but if you got a rhino and modled the defiler chained and ropped to its hull with lots of orks holiding down the legs and arms aswell that could be quite funny to see and would work


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't see there being any problems, a few years back someone in the states was working on a looted Tyranid Carnifex.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Count it as a Battlewagon with a Deff Rolla. Build a platform on its back to haul some boyz about, The battle cannon makes a ready made Killkannon


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Take the legs and put a Trukk chassis on top.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Naww, the legs are what makes it cool. As long as you're clear with the opponent that it counts as a tank you're fine. 

THough you could put wheels on the tops of the legs, like some demented Tachikoma from Ghost in the Shell ;-)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You could also go crazy mek style and make the defiler a real ork walker.:mrgreen:

Like this my looted wagon









Or like my friends army Krugs Krumpany

Krug









Or like this









or like this









Or like this









Or like this









Or like this









Or finally like this as well









So you can pretty much do whatever you want to the defiler. Fluff don't worry about it just make a cool model and the fluff you can worry about later. Besides the less it looks like a defiler the easier it will be to write the fluff about the orks that looted it. :good:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Good timing- I saw someone using a looted defiler on saturday... it did indeed look very very cool.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

As far as a daemon possessing it, if the orks destroyed it, the daemon would still be stuck in it? cause I'm thinking it'd just be hollow to fill with gubbins once the daemon had vacated the premises.

As far as my model goes, I really wanna keep the main spider-legs and torso the way they are, but I have quite a few bits of piping, and exhausts and engine bits from my battlewagon, so I'm going to make the bottom part look like the orks souped up the engine and the top part kinda just got hollowed out, jacked, and left on top, with a turret replacing the whippy-arm and as many ork models on the outside as I can to show its open topped...or something. I do like the idea of making it into another battlewagon though...I love me some battle-wagons...


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Also, Morfang those are some SWEET orkish hardware, Its like "Mekwarriar: Da Orkish Invasion"


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Fluff-wise Orks can loot *anything*...This has caused some rivalry between me and a IG friend, after i decided i wanted to build, then loot a Capitol Imperialis... hehe...

But, seeing as there have been looted monoliths, falcons and even carnifexs, a daemonically-possessed walker shouldnt present too much of a problem for a good mek.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> I can't see there being any problems, a few years back someone in the states was working on a looted Tyranid Carnifex.


Classic:laugh:

A looted defiler would look great, but contradict fluff. Unless the orks had found a way to dispel the daemon, and converted it into an orky walker.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Naww, the legs are what makes it cool. As long as you're clear with the opponent that it counts as a tank you're fine.
> 
> THough you could put wheels on the tops of the legs, like some demented Tachikoma from Ghost in the Shell ;-)


I said use 'em, not lose 'em! :laugh:

@Morfangdakka. Those are the Sauce. I want to spread them on my toast.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

@Morfangdakka: What they said. Those are beyond cool.

@Jakkie: Go for it! My orks have a looted defence laser, and as long as it's Apoc or friendly gaming, it's barely ever a problem. Loot that Capitol!

As to the defiler, it's a great idea. If any one complains about fluff, explain that your mek sold his soul to Khorne for a defiler. :grin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

There's no fluff stopping a looted defiler.

You break the seals it releases the daemon, either causing ot to break out and rampage, or just dispell itself into the warp. Either way, once the defiler is destroyed, the demon is gone and you've got a nice empty shell to play with. Daemons are very unstable creatures and require anchors to the real world.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

God those are cool conversions


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

You guys all rock, and as according to Galahad, I used some of the "turret orks" left over from my battlewagon to just make the place where the demon had previously been corked, it most likely ended up with a bunch of boyz getting invicerated, but the cool new toy for the meks was worth it.


I'm almost finished modeling I'll post photos tonight if I find time to make it look nice for the interwebs


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's Some photos of Dafile'r at least in its current incarnation.

I'm quite proud of the choppy-claw arm, I thought it was going to be massive ass to turn the whip arm into something useful, turns out all I had to do to get what I wanted was cap off the grabbin' claw from the battle wagon kit and it looks just like an over-sized deff-dread arm. I also purposefully left all the spider legs stripped down without their armor pads, they just seemed so orky with all the machinery showing.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Personally, I'd take off some of those Chaos symbols...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Personally, I'd take off some of those Chaos symbols...


Don't forget that some orks do worship the chaos gods, most noteably the stormboys worshiping Khorne.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Its a good start but Iwould take off those chaos symbols on the legs. Everyone knows it is a defiler. It may be to late but I would have taken off the chaos cannon barrel and put bigger one on more orky. 

I would still add some random plates and wires coming out of things to make it more ramshakle appearing. Because right now you take the two orks and the three glyphs off and it could still fit right into a chaos army.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Don't forget that some orks do worship the chaos gods, most noteably the stormboys worshiping Khorne.


In my humble opinion, that's BS. Orks worship Gork and Mork. No-one and nothing else.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, I don't remember anything about Orks worshiping Chaos Gods in 40k. They've got their own gods and religion programmed into their DNA, that's why they *don't* follow chaos.

As for removing the chaos symbols...the only ones I see are the stars on the leg joints, and those should be fine

It's looking good so far though.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

It looks good to start, but I agree it doesn't scream "orks" yet.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, the reason I left some of the chaos symbols on the thing was three-fold, 

First orks are lazy (when their not killing people) and why would they scrape all of them off if they can delight in stomping on those they stole it from with it still covered in all their symbols and religious mumbo-jumbo. (Note the story from the Ork Codex concerning attempting to infiltrate IG guard positions using stolen tanks so they could drive around running over things, as a giant joke)

second, although some looted vehicles are, very much worse for wear, I kinda approached the project thinking this vehicle was rather "Freshly Looted" so it still retained some of the old actually functioning parts, I will add some orkish details here and there, but for the most part I am going to leave the lower body of the defiler well enough alone, although I might fashion some "replacement" armor pads for the rear legs.

and third, My buddy who sold it to me is an avid CSM player he gave me a good deal, but wasn't quite convinced I could do it so, I left a few of the chaos emblems on their to make mockery of his proper daemon propelled (and well modeled I might add) defiler so that when I play against him we can play clash of the titans...althogh my "Looted Armor" of 11, most likely won't stand up to dreadnought combat weapons. Ah well, such is a war bosses life.

PS, I've never heard of Orks worshiping chaos gods, that sounds kind of strange, The fluff surrounding The Orks writes them as completely immune to the ill effects of chaos (not of the head exploding variety, more just standard chaos god psudo-warp perils) because they were originally a weapon made to eliminate chaos. However, Orks worshipping Korne would be, a rather hilarious subversion, seeing as they can't well receive any of his gifts...

Edit: I was going to replace the central cannon with an old Ork "Lobba" but, The central cannon is a linch pin for the whole upper torso, so I left as is, I may consider "sawing it off" to make it stubbier and less functional looking.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

buckythefly said:


> I was going to replace the central cannon with an old Ork "Lobba" but, The central cannon is a linch pin for the whole upper torso, so I left as is, I may consider "sawing it off" to make it stubbier and less functional looking.


I would saw it down and slip some plastic tubes over it to make it look like a propper ork cannon since a looted wagon just looks really cool with a big old boom gun.

Now to the fluff part waaaay back in the ork codex: Freebooterz there are Khorne's stormboyz which did worship the chaos god Khorne (P. 14). They are considered outsiders and would not be found in any propper ork army. However, this is the only codex that this appears in after the freebooterz codex the orks only follow Gork and Mork and stormboyz are just crazy orks with rokkits strapped to their backs to get stuck in sooner than the foot sloogers.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Again, Morfang swooping in with the win.


----------



## aardvark (Feb 19, 2008)

*Looted Defiler*

I'm thinking of something like the walker in the movie "Wild Wild West". That was pretty Orky: lots of wires controlling the legs, gubbins everywhere, a big engine room in the middle and an open command deck at the front. Who needs a Daemon when you've got steam!

Come to think of it, there were several good Ork ideas in that film .....


----------

